# dingle balls



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

I think that this is what they are called, but you guys know those little balls that hung from the outer rim inside of your ride, cheech has got them in his impala in cheech in chong. are these things still around? and does anyone sell these things anymore? and if they do where can i get them, thanks


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

yea i used to have them in my 63 impala..lol i miss that car


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i see them sometimes


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

where would some get the balls


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

my dad just told me some fabric stors have it, or maybe some arts and craft stores, i think im going to put some in my regal just for fun!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

What color do you want I can get them....


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Jan 1 2004, 12:37 AM
> *What color do you want I can get them....*











match it up homie


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)




----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

yep..i had them in my regal and my monte..but later took them out the monte...and i may put them in my new ride...you can get them at ben franklin or wal-mart


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goldilocs_@Jan 1 2004, 09:09 AM
> *or wal-mart*


 ** in a red neck voice** time for a trip to that there waaalie mart


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

I know im jumping in kinda late, but I had them in my LoLo in like 94 - 95 and when i made it a convert i took them down.......
but walmarts, craft stores, fabric stores should still have them there pretty common. Shouldnt have much of a problem finding them or with a large color selection.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Jan 1 2004, 01:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Mark @ Jan 1 2004, 01:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--northcoastrida_@Jan 1 2004, 12:37 AM
> *What color do you want I can get them....*











match it up homie [/b][/quote]
The blue is slightly lighter! But I can get them. Probably $25 to go all the way around your car (6-8yards)


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

at first glance i was thinking of the "other" dingle balls...also known as dingleberries and willknots.....


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

i have mini balls. there smaller than the big ones. there cool too. it was like 2-25 canadian$ for 10 meters


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I had some white ones in my 64 that I got from Wal-mart. I think I am going to put the, in my linc.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, how do you put this stuff in? to the take the strip inder the garnish?


----------



## JaguarXJ6wirewheel (Sep 24, 2021)

I have some Vintage Red Dingle Balls. I found at an Estate Sale. I am about to list them on Ebay la ter today "9-24-21" Or should be up by tomorrow the 19th. I found this forum while searching for the Name to Call these for my Listing . When I am unsure about Name or Key Words for an Item I alway google and Look at Niche forums to Learn more. Oh and I do have a 1997 Jaguar XJ6 with Chrome Wire Wheels. I am Going to look on forum to find best methods for Cleaning the wheels. The jag is Low but does't have Hydralics. In fact it it is scraping the fender wall on one side when I hit a Bump."I am Very Careful. I have only owned her for about 6 months. And am open to any advice on how to slightly Raise the car to Prevent scraping on Passenger side. I love the low profile look. But need about an Inch Higher


----------

